# Co-Sponsoring 2008 - Conti Racing Team



## Falco Mille (4. Januar 2008)

Mit Co-Sponsoring Material zum fairen Preis und professionellem Rennservice haben wir in den vergangenen beiden Jahren 25 jungen Fahrern den Einstieg in den material-intensiven Downhillsport erleichtert. Die Racer fuhren beim Conti-Ranking einen Markenpokal untereinander aus. Material und die Chancen waren für alle gleich: Ein Ufo ST mit robuster Austattung, als Cup- Reifen der Conti Digga, ein Allrounder. Nach zwei Jahren Conti-Ranking denken wir, es ist nun es an Zeit für den nächsten Schritt: Die Gründung eines Factory Racing Teams.

Das 2008-er Conti Teambike ist nun ein Nicolai Ion ST in einer hochwertigen Race-Ausstattung. Dazu erhält das Team den vom Conti-Ranking bewährten Service: Ein Teamstand mit Werkstatt, Rider-Lounge, Bike-Racks, Betreuer und Mechaniker, Ersatzteilversorgung, etc. Für Top Plazierungen gibt es attraktive Geldprämien. Teammanager und Koordinator ist Downhill Veteran Torsten Rödl, der bereits das letztjährige Conti Ranking betreut hat. 

Die letzten beiden Jahre im Conti Ranking wurden natürlich genutzt, um Erfahrungen und Feedback für die Entwicklung neuer DH Reifen und Gummimischungen zu sammeln. Das Conti Racing Team wird exklusiv mit den neusten Reifen und Prototypen ausgerüstet, unter anderem einem reinrassigen Schlamm- und Regenreifen. Für die Entwicklung neuer DH Reifen und speziell für das Profildesign, haben wir den erfahrenen, deutschen DH Profi und Industriedesigner Dennis Stratmann ins Boot geholt. 

Kapitän im Team ist kein geringerer als Frank Schneider, langjähriger SRAM-Nicolai Worldcup Pilot und einer der erfolgreichsten, deutschen Downhiller überhaupt. Er wird das Team auf Leistung trimmen, Trainingscamps leiten, technische Tips geben, beim Setup helfen und das Team von seinem großen Erfahrungsschatz profitieren lassen. Frank ist zudem aktiv an Entwicklung und Tests der neuer Conti DH Reifen beteiligt. Weitere Fahrer im Team sind bisher der 15-jährige Conti Ranking Sieger von 2007, Wolfi Eyshold sowie Ex Blizzz-Nicolai Teamchef und MDC Ass Daniel Jahn. 

Möchtest Du 2008 gern für das Continental Factory DH Racing Team an den Start gehen? Wenn Du ein schneller Racer bist, ein ambitionierter Sportler und ein guter Teamspieler, dann freuen wir uns auf Deine Bewerbung. Das komplette Race Bundle incl. Bike, Team Outfit, freien Reifen, Rennservice und Support bieten wir in Verbindung mit einem Sponsoring- und Werbevertrag für 3.200 EUR an.


Teambike Ion ST 08 *

Rahmen	          Nicolai Ion ST
Dämpfer	          Vivid 5.1 - B-Tune  Setup: 200 mm; Federrate: <75 kg 400 lbs, <85 kg 450 lbs, >85 kg 500 lbs
Gabel	          BoXXer Team Coil 203 DiffusionBlack TallCrown MaxleDH MC
Schaltwerk        Rear Derailleur X.9 Medium Cage
Schalthebel       Shifter X.9 Trigger 9sp Rear
Bremse vorn      Disc Brake Code 5 203 Front w Left Lever 1000mm hose Dead Moss Grey
Bremse hinten    Disc Brake Code 5 203 Rear w Right Lever 1500mm hose Dead Moss Grey
Lenker	          Riserbar Holzfeller 710 35rise 8deg 31.8 Mirror Black
Vorbau	          Stem Holzfeller 40 7deg 50height 31.8 1-1/2 Mirror Black
Kurbeln	          Crank Set Holzfeller OCT 1.1DH Howitzer 175 Blast Black 38
Innenlager         BB Howitzer Team 83/83G chainline 56
Kettenführung    Boxguide Team fits 34-38 ISCG

Griffe Syntace Screw On Grips
Sattel	          Funn Skinny RL
Sattelstütze      NC-17 Empire Pro 30.0
Sattelklemme     Van Bokhoven X-Tasy 35 mm black
Steuersatz        Reset 118 HD a-head set
Kette	          Chain PC 991 Cross Step 114 links PowerLink Gold 9-speed
Kassette	          Cassette PG-970 11-26 9 speed for Downhill
VR	          Cole Massiv 110 x 20 mm, Spank rim
HR	          Cole Massiv 150 x 12 mm, Spank rim
Mäntel	          Conti DH
Schläuche         Conti DH


	2 x Team Jersey, 1 x Team Shorts

	Bike Montage


* Änderungen vorbehalten




Sponsors

Continental
Nicolai
Cole
Ufo
Reset


Grüße, Falco


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Januar 2008)

das wäre ja mal was,leider ist es für mich wegen der arbeit zeitlich nicht möglich.trotzdem ne kleine frage:kann man an die bike wenn man im team ist auch teile änder,z.b.andere bremsen oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo Martin, nein, die Ausstattung ist fix. Wir werden aber versuchen, unterschiedliche Vorbaulängen und Lenkerkröpfungen anzubieten, ebenso hat der Fahrer die freie Wahl der Pedale.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Januar 2008)

danke für die schnelle antwort und schön auf mein m-pire aufgepasst 
grüße


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (4. Januar 2008)

Gibt es schon Bilder von dem Conti- Rad?


----------



## Falco Mille (7. Januar 2008)

Ein Muster-Teambike wird zur Zeit aufgebaut. Bilder folgen in Kürze.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## bioniconbiker (26. Januar 2008)

also mich reitz das gerade übelst was ich hier gelesen hab.
wann sind denn die race termine und darf jeder teilnehmen der sich bewirbt? 
was setzt ihr so für voraussetzungen an den fahrer? also noch halbwegs jung bin ich 
worin liegt die chance bei einen eventuellen gesamtsieg?

forca die-zwei-chemnitz
mfg tony


----------



## Xexano (26. Januar 2008)

Das Conti-Ranking 08 klingt echt traumhaft. (Mein) Traumbike zu einem verantwortlichem Preis, Trainingscamps, Support bei Racings, Racings und einfach mit anderen Leuten zusammensein und sich austauschen.

Jetzt ist nur meine Frage: WIE GUT muss man sein (wie messe ich das z.B. bei mir selbst?) und WIE VIEL Zeit muss man dafür frei haben? 

Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass es reicht, einfach eine Bewerbung mit Curriculum Vitae dahinzuschicken, wo drinsteht: Fährt Freeride seit XXXX. 
Es gibt aber auch keine Fahrzeugnisse (oder täusche ich mich?)  

Letzte Frage dann noch: Muss/Wird das neue Ion auch wieder gelb? (Bitte nicht! Nehmt doch den coolen Jägermeister Orange!)


----------



## bioniconbiker (27. Januar 2008)

ja ich bin auch gegen das "contigelb" jedoch wenn continental sponsor ist wird es sich wahrscheinlich nicht vermeiden lassen.


----------



## st-rider (29. Januar 2008)

nächstes Jahr wär ich dabei, aber dieses Jahr hab ich mein Geld leider schon gut bei euch angelegt


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo wann gibt es denn Bilder von dem Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (11. Februar 2008)

Das erste Teambike ist fertig aufgebaut und Hoschi macht gerade Foto. Die Webseite steht kurz vorm Launch.

@xexano: Es sind schon einige schnelle Fahrer im Team. aber auch Hobbies und Rookies. Am wichtigsten sind Motivation und Teamspirit. Etwas Talent gehört natürlich auch dazu. Wie schnell bist Du denn?

Grüße, Falco


----------



## T.I.M. (21. Februar 2008)

Ja was is denn nu mit dem Bild?


----------



## Falco Mille (21. Februar 2008)




----------



## Walroß (21. Februar 2008)

Tolle Fotos von einem Spitzenrad


----------



## xMARTINx (21. Februar 2008)

sieht echt geil aus das conti-ion,hatte schon angst es wird komplett gelb wie das ufo,aber so passt es sehr gut zu einem markencup


----------



## wa.ma (21. Februar 2008)

Gefällt mir echt gut und ist wirklich ein faires Angebot für Leute die Rennen fahren. Leider bin ich ja aus Österreich und komme zu selten auf Deutsche Rennen um da mitzumachen. Leider gibt es so ein Angebot bei uns von keiner Firma. DA haben Fahrer eine Möglchkeit günstig Matrial sowie Service zu bekommen. Vorallem Jungen Leuten wird mit soeinem Angebot geholfen in den Sport einzusteigen.

@Falco: Ihr solltet sowas in Österreich auch anbieten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geq (21. Februar 2008)

Also ich finde das Rad und vor allem das Angebot echt genial!!!
super Teile und super support!!
Und wenn`s dann noch so geil aussieht!
Was will man mehr!!


----------



## bioniconbiker (21. Februar 2008)

absoluter hammer. sehr schöne farbkombo. einfach nur gelungen! und die ausstattung ist auch wesentlich besser als beim ufo. einfach nur GEIL!


----------



## Falco Mille (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo Martin, Nix mehr Markencup, ein "ganz normales Rennteam" dass gegen alle anderen Teams und Fahrer antritt.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## xMARTINx (21. Februar 2008)

achso,ist ja fast noch cooler weil man halt in der normalen wertung fährt,viel erfolg wünsche ich auf jeden fall!


----------



## T.I.M. (21. Februar 2008)

Oh Danke, das ging ja schnell  

Ja cool das das bike nicht nur gelb ist.
Dann wünsche ich dem Team mal viel Erfolg


----------



## Kettenbeißer (22. Februar 2008)

Was wiegts denn? Optisch find ichs echt interessant!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. Februar 2008)

super Sache, Traumbike


----------



## Mobbel (24. Februar 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


>



hammerhart Falco... wirklich zu geil...


----------



## Xexano (25. Februar 2008)

Erstmal großes Lob: Das Ion-Bike ist echt schick geworden! Gefällt mir super!  
Sind die Naben auch von Cole-Massiv?



Falco Mille schrieb:


> @xexano: Es sind schon einige schnelle Fahrer im Team. aber auch Hobbies und Rookies. Am wichtigsten sind Motivation und Teamspirit. Etwas Talent gehört natürlich auch dazu. Wie schnell bist Du denn?
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Ich mache das ganze biken eher hobbymäßig, racemäßig würde ich jedoch wahrscheinlich eher zu der Rookie-Klasse gehören. 



> Nix mehr Markencup, ein "ganz normales Rennteam" dass gegen alle anderen Teams und Fahrer antritt.



Ich ging auch zuerst von einem Markencup (in der auch Race-Rookies teilgenommen haben) aus mit ein paar veränderten Details. Pyrosteiner hat mich aber dann vor einiger Zeit aufgeklärt, dass ich mit meiner Annahme leider falsch lag. 

Sorry und nichts für ungut!


----------



## Falco Mille (25. Februar 2008)

Gewicht liegt momentan unter 18 kg ohne Pedale. Das kann aber noch leicht variieren, da wir verschiedene Prototypen Reifen fahren werden, die je nach Karkasse und Apex zwischen 850 und 1250 g schwanken können.

Naben und Felgen sind von Cole / Massiv. Die Felge haben das patentierte Spank Ooh Bah Profil. Sehr leicht und steif. Das Teambike ist anders als das Ufo Cupbike, eben keine Bolzmaschine, mit der man es rücksichtslos stehen lassen kann, ohne ein Risko einzugehen. 

Aber das was es, was die Fahrer wollten. Ein leichtes, feines Race Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillracer (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo Falko ich hoffe wirklich das ich  es schaffe mein Ufo zu verkaufen um dann wenn es geht bei euch mit zu fahren hatte mir so viel spass imTeam gemacht.Drück mir die Daumen aber bislang kein Interesse an dem super Ufo St und ohne das Geld geht es nicht.Hoffentlich klappt es .Gruss Marc


----------



## Falco Mille (28. Februar 2008)

Wir sind online mit der neuen Teamseite. Ausbau folgt in den nächsten Tagen. http://www.contiracing.de/index.html

Grüße, Falco


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Februar 2008)

zitat:
© copyright 2008 WHY GbR Nicolai / Yoshida Germany. *Wer nachmacht, stirbt.*


----------



## nationrider (28. Februar 2008)

jaja der hoshmän


----------



## Froschloeffel (3. April 2008)

Mich würde mal interresieren, wie die Laufräder so sind.
Gibt es da vieleicht ein paar Erfahrungsberichte dazu?


----------



## Falco Mille (4. April 2008)

Die Laufräder sind sehr gut, die Felgen haben das patentierte Spank Profil und die Naben machen einen hochwertigen Eindruck. Das Gewicht liegt sogar noch leicht unter dem DT FR2350. Schneidi und Wolfi fahren sie bereits und haben die Laufräder auch wegen ihrer Stabilität gelobt.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## WODAN (6. April 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Wir sind online mit der neuen Teamseite. Ausbau folgt in den nächsten Tagen. http://www.contiracing.de/index.html
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Schneidi ohne Evo  

Da kann man ja nur hoffen das diesmal mit dem ION der Deutsche Meistertitel drin ist


----------



## nosh (23. Februar 2009)

ich grab das alte teil mal aus....

mein altes bike fällt fast auseinander, ich hab jetzt mehr zeit zum biken, und es muss was neues her, wo am besten "nicolai" und "ion" drauf steht, und selbiges auch drin ist   , und wenn dann dann noch so ein tolles team dahinter steht, wie man es in den letzten jahren auf den rennen erleben konnte dann ist es um so besser.

daher meine frage, wird es dieses jahr wieder ein conti racing team geben?

ab wann gibts genauere infos dazu?

und habt ihr noch nen platz für einen hobby men lümmel? 

vielen dank
bene


----------

